# wth!! kid walked up and hit my horse.



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

:evil: 

Soo after a Nice trail ride I get home, dismount in the driveway and loosen The saddle a little. go to walk him through our back yard to get to the barn/pasture and the neighbor kid is in our yard, he runs up and starts hitting him for no reason. !! My gelding was soo confused . Didn't know what to do. He won't defend himself so he just scrunched himself up and was wiggling away from the kid while trying to pay attention to me leading him. I got the kid away tied my gelding in the pasture and went and told the kids mom who just yelled at him. 

-is on the search for an aggressive pony- if anyone has one in TX do tell lol. 

Ugh I want to get my whip and beat kid in the face with it.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Wait, what? Is he a special needs child? How old is he?

And how did you not notice a child running up and hitting your horse?

I'm very confused. :shock:


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

I say you should get a guard dog.


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

well thats... different! I would start playing evil mind games with the kid! but thats me and im protective of my horses and am not very much of a "people person"


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Why was the child in your yard in the first place? How old is the child?


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

HAHA. I would've had a major liability on my hands... my old gelding was pretty aggressive when surprised... 

You can turn your horse away from the kid and use the hindquarters to knock him over/protect yourself from aggressors.


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

I did notice hence the reason why I got him away, never said I didn't notice ! 
The kids not special needs he's just a spoiled jacka** the kid is like 9.

oh vair oh - gelding super respecting to people so he would do whatever he could to not hit the kid with his butt..


----------



## HorseCrazyGirlForever (Apr 27, 2012)

I would whop him upside the head and smack him with my leadrope. Then march my butt over to the kids front yard, bust down his front door, and sue the cr*p out of his parents. He would never dare forget that day.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

HorseCrazyGirlForever said:


> I would whop him upside the head and smack him with my leadrope. Then march my butt over to the kids front yard, bust down his front door, and sue the cr*p out of his parents. He would never dare forget that day.


Just exactly what would you be suing for?


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

The thought 'pick on someone your own size' comes to mind. For your sake, I see being 4 foot tall to be quite beneficial to the situation. I woulda whooped hid happy a$$ up and down my yard if it were my kid. Errrrr, makes me mad just thinking about it.

I hope your gelding fairs well from this. Kid outta be lucky the horse is well mannered.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Wanna borrow my mare? She isn't an aggressive pony, but she'd knock the crap out of someone for randomly walking up to hit her. 

But then the lawsuit would be in their court. Sigh.

Is he the kid that was there the day I came over?


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

themacpack said:


> Just exactly what would you be suing for?


Lol....thats just the answer for everything these days. :lol:


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

Yes,he was the boy climbing all over your stuff.


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Psh! If he's on their property, trespassing and damaging their private property, I see no reason why they would have the upper hand. 

Get a guard jack/jenny, and warn the parents. If he still tries something, oh well, you've done your part.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Doesn't his family have a horse too? That kid is gonna learn the hard way that treating horses like that won't get him far. 

Want me to knock his ginger head off??


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

I'd have smacked him with the lead rope if his parents got mad at me I'd say it was self defense, I thought he was going to go after me then I'd bring their attention to the real problem which is their crappy kid and lack of ability to control him. honestly some people shouldn't have kids yes maybe the kid has anger issues (?) but yelling at him will only make it worsehe needs solid consequences like no TV for a week, no dessert, banned from video games etc. (if it were my kid he'd be lucky not to be heading to anger managment classes everyday)


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

ThirteenAcres said:


> Doesn't his family have a horse too? That kid is gonna learn the hard way that treating horses like that won't get him far.
> 
> Want me to knock his ginger head off??



Yes that little 2 yr old you saw running around the pasture. 
Not the first time this has happened. Her younger like.. 6 yr old went up to gunners pen and tried to hit him with a stick once.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Is something going on in the home that causes the children to behave this way? That's not... normal. :|


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

Spoiled. 
Has adhd. Apparently that's a good enough reason not to whoop his ***.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

For a child to express violence like that, I'd think that there was some sort of great unrest in the home. Because it is not in the nature of children to be monstrous. I'm not saying it's some big bad abuse, but the parents must be neglecting some of the child's needs, probably socially. :| Eaugh, I'd be so very furious inside if that happened.  Do you have "no trespassing" signs up? If not, maybe it would be a good idea to put some up? That way if a child comes onto your property, you could calmly call the police, inform them of a trespasser who was causing problems, and be done with it. Beforehand, you might want to calmly warn the parents of your new zero-tolerance policy, and then carry it out swiftly and without reserves.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Janna said:


> Spoiled.
> Has adhd. Apparently that's a good enough reason not to whoop his ***.


Umm speaking as the parent of an ADHD kid, NO IT ISN'T!!!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My father was a well-educated church minister and I remember a similar incident occurring and my father remarking that it was a reflection of the lad's home life. The lad was slapping a large dog like he was trying to get rid of some frustration or anger. We later learned the father was a bully with his family.


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

I just discussed this with my husband. Laying a hand on the child is out of the question, but suing the parents for harassment is not. Particularly since apparently this isn't the first time if the neighbors children have come along before uninvited and starting whacking on the horses with sticks and what not.

I'd sue the manure out of them!

And ADHD is NOT a good enough reason for them to be that uncontrolled. ADD is a handicap, but not an excuse. I am sure you will find plenty of people who participate with special needs/handicap people riding will agree.

My husband insists I tell you this: My husband, whom has been clinically diagnosed with ADD, says to train the horse to kick them. It is not an excuse. :evil:


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

You can't control what happens in their home/family - but you can control what happens on your own property. Post the property, inform the family that he is hereby "trespassed" from your property and then be prepared to follow up if/when that is violated. 
Whatever you do, make sure you do not place your position in any danger of having your complaint invalidated by your own actions.


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

The kid has no one at home mean to him. Geez the other day he was spilling juice everywhere on purpose, didn't get in trouble. Punches the tv screens, busts windows kicks walls, if he gets mad and doesn't get his way. Thing is his mom tells him he will get grounded or spanked if he doesn't knock whatever he's doing off but doesn't carry through and he knows he doesn't have to listen because there's no major consequencea


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

You can borrow Selena....She woulda knocked the kid three ways from sunday.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

If he is a child, talk to his parents. 

That is NOT okay to do. 

I don't care if this child is sweet as pie or the next terror, his parents are responsible and therefore you need to speak with them.

If the parents aren't doing anything, then point them in the direction of a counselor and explain what MAY have happened if your horse wasn't such a good mount.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

sound like this kid needs some old fashioned discipline


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

This is going to sound really strange to a lot of you since "yelling" and "suing" have been mentioned a lot BUT...

ever think to talk to the parents and child and see if he wants to meet and get to know your horses? Seems to me he just might want to be involved but has no idea of how to go about it. Negative attention is better than no attention. Maybe if he gets to know your horses he can pet them rather than strike them. Everything you've said sounds like a child acting out and seeking attention. Try to make friends. You'd be surprised.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

If that was my draft horse this kid would be eating soft food You need to tell the parents that way you are covered by law


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Causing harm to a child by either obtaining a nasty horse or by physical means is NOT ok and I cannot believe anyone here would suggest such a thing. 

Is what he is doing ok? Of course not but hurting the kid isn't going to do a dang thing other than open yourself up for a lawsuit.

Contact the parents, make it very clear that none of their children are allowed on your property and then call the cops the second one sets foot on your property.


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

He knows he can pet them. He's been taken for rides. 
Like I said he's just a spoiled ***.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Delfina said:


> Causing harm to a child by either obtaining a nasty horse or by physical means is NOT ok and I cannot believe anyone here would suggest such a thing.
> 
> Is what he is doing ok? Of course not but hurting the kid isn't going to do a dang thing other than open yourself up for a lawsuit.
> 
> Contact the parents, make it very clear that none of their children are allowed on your property and then call the cops the second one sets foot on your property.


Couldn't add a single thing to this. Spot on and excellent advice!


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

Sometimes, a kid just needs his butt wailed on. I have it on good authority that paddling is still acceptable in Mississippi. :wink:

It's not right to want to hurt the child, I understand that. But it is just as detrimental for the parents to allow the child to act in such ways. I will say it. It is bad parenting on their part. Okay? Good. Got it. Someone go spank the kid, please. And before he grows up into a juvenile delinquent. Which, if he is allowed to continue to abuse animals, may lead to something much worse. :shock:


----------



## KarrotKreek (Mar 31, 2012)

Personally, I'd be worried about the liability of what could happen with that kid on your property. You will be the one to pay for the outcome regardless of what the kid did. You are not their babysitter and shouldn't be put in the position to look out for the childrens' safety or disciplining their kids.

I'd tell the parents that their children are not welcome or allowed on your property due to their behavior and the lack of parental supervision.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Hm :\ Maybe it's the _lack_ of discipline that's causing him to behave so unacceptably. I spend a lot of time with little kids, through Pony Club and elsewhere, and I have to say that they're fascinating little things! These children react to every factor in their environment, and are hugely affected by stress. Yelling at them doesn't do a damned thing, and they simply shut down, and nothing of that sits with them. Likewise, letting them get away with it damages them in a different way. It's much to complicated to go into here in this post, but parenthood is an absolutely daunting task that requires thought and care and observation... and frankly, there's a lot of people out there, I've found, that are not cut out for it.

I say lack of discipline in direct relation to my journey with Mudpie. He was violently abused and terribly neglected. Bringing him back from this was very difficult, and had it been any other horse, I might have rejected the task. But he's everything, you know? So I went ahead and poured my heart and soul and blood and sweat and tears into it and we got there! After he was injured in November, I fought tirelessly to get him cared for, because my mother was being crazy and wouldn't do it. So he ended up going away to several different people's barns (one of my trainers, then another, and then finally to Penny's), but I couldn't see him often. As long as he was taken care of, I was okay, and I trusted all of these people. However, when I finally was able to get through to see him frequently, he was a disrespectful beast! Not because these people weren't making him behave, but because I hadn't been there and that affected our relationship adversely. At first I was kind of pussy-footing around him, but then at the advice of some very accomplished horsepeople, I sucked it up and took care of it.

You would be amazed at how much our relationship (I have no better word for it) improved. He stopped being an *** and went back to being his wonderful, affectionate self. Being overly sensitive and letting them be buttheads because you're afraid of hurting them does them no favors. There's a delicate balance between doing too much and not enough, but find it and you're set! 

Truly, most people aren't going to take my opinion as valid because I'm young and not a parent and have no intention of being one. However, through observation and investigation I have found that the nature of children is one that must be handled with a certain careful wariness as well as a nurturing love.

This post probably sounds like smoosh to all of you, but I'm not good at getting out what I'm trying to say. Sorry for the fluff!


----------



## possumhollow (Apr 19, 2012)

Tell the parents to keep the kids away and then call juvvie if they come back. Sounds like that kid is on the trail leading to violent crimes in the future.


----------



## RisingGlory (Sep 12, 2010)

Ok, Can you just imagine this happening cause I can't!!!! When I read this I couldn't beleive it, but I totally beleive you. 1st of all, this horse I'm assuming is at LEAST 14 hands tall... and this kid is what, 9 years old.. so probably about 4 feet or under? WHAT WAS THAT KID THINKING!!!!! I'd be scared out of my pants being told at that age to hit a horse none the less doing it to just do it!!! I'm acutally suprised your horse didn't nip or bite him... Jeesh!!! I mean, that horse could have basically killed the kid if it had wanted to, but no he's just gotta hit it???? ugh... respect for horses needs too be inforced because even if its the nicest horse out there, it still has the power to cause extreme damage... Your horse reacted well and if you ever offered to sell him, I'd take him in a heartbeat.. I'd tell those parents just exactly what could've happened to their child... THAT'S what will (hopefully) open their eyes... You tell them that their child very well could've been killed simply by hitting the horse and then they should react protectively... and should then inforce the whole "stay away from the horse otherwise you could get hurt" I'm not saying that this is always a good idea, but I mean, COM'ON !!! You have to open their eyes to the fact that as long as you respect the horse for its strengh, you'll be fine. Horses are WONDERFUL creatures but they are very harmful when treated terribly..... I sort of turned this into a vent session but that shouldn't have happened..... there are no excuses...


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeah my gelding, I guess I can't say he never will hurt someone cause, he's a horse. 
But he's the lovey type. he has extreme patients, forgiving, can't tell you how many times he's saved us lol. in most of the bad situations we have gotten in, or when someone made a mistake, I think if it were any other horse I wouldn't be alive. I work with him soo much, crawlingunder him he's used to kids running yelling jumping and throwing things. Kinda glad it was him that happened with because any of my other horses would have taken his head off o.o


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I would get a lawyer to draft a letter to the parents stating something like - the child had been on your property unattended and had attacked your horse, behavior ordinarily seen in mentally disturbed violent children that should never be left unattended, much less allowed to come onto your property and endanger you, your animals or themselves....and I would forward it to social services. Put the problem where it belongs - on the parents...and I'd do it - in writing.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I wish I lived in the days when you could knock somene upside the head without getting a lawsuit. Because honestly, that's what a lot of people need....A good knock of sense, the hard way. :lol: I can honestly say, I had that happen to me once, best damned thing that could have happened. Words don't always do the trick, unfortunately.


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

Hello Texas State Equine Liability Laws.

Texas Liability Law

ãEngages in an equine activityä means riding, handling, training, driving, assisting in the medical treatment of, being a passenger on, or assisting a participant or sponsor with an equine animal. The term includes management of a show involving equine animals. *The term does not include being a spectator at an equine activity unless the spectator is in an unauthorized area and in immediate proximity to the equine activity.*

..pretty sure that means you are in the a-okay if the kid trespasses and beats on your horses again. Post a sign, if it isn't already.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

You have to be careful if their is a minor involved. I had the pleasure of bringing a "my son can do anything he wants" mother and her horror of a son to their knees after the filthy little son threw huge rocks AND HIT my dog..while on a leash attache to me!!!! He did this blatantly - in front of several witnesses at a public park!!! She and he mistook me for an adult, but at the time I was a minor by a good margin! I made them both extremely sorry. But, she was right there willing to "game the system" with the "minor" card, NOT apologize for and punish her horror of a son....and had I of been an adult....guess who would have "gotten away with it" and who would have been "punished"??? He was throwing the rocks through a fence, looking right at me when he did it!!! I grabbed his arm and used the leverage of the fence to make sure he wasn't going to throw anything for a long while. THe point is...he beleived he could get away with it b/c he believed I was over 18, and from the response of his mother ... he believed it for good reason..AND he would have! Thats why I say...make it the parents problem - soon. If I don't miss my guess, just like the kid that through rocks at my dog.....he has a history.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

re-reading this it's definatly seems to be the lack of dicipline. I was leading VBS at my church once and had a violent kid his sister was the same way everything that up set him was I"m gonna pound you for that" the number of times I caught his fist mid swing....ugh I wish I could of told his parents he wasn't welcome back ubtil he started behaving in a civilised manner. all his parents did was scold him and I think that may have been for show it seem to bother them judging by facial expression. I thnk he was ADHD or ADD but it was not diagnosed he was constantly pointing out random things, interruptting or talking about something else. BUt I od agreee with putting up no trespassing signs that way you have him for trespassing and harassment but first try once more to be his friend tell him that this is his last chamce and if he doesn't start respecting your horse then he won't be allowed on your property at all.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Your reactions were way to slow!
I would have hooked one of my feet around his and had him on the ground faster than he could have raised his hand. 

If parents got nasty over it I would have said he tripped. 
I would also have got right in his face and scared the crap out of him.


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

lol too slow, you werent there to see!
I didn't say this lasted long, what was happening, maybe was to detailed with it. 
it all was pretty quick. 

but either way. he did it. for no reason.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Well, unfortunately, if you try and talk to the kid and get him involved, then you do not have a leg to stand on if something happens to him, or he is on your property while you are not there, etc. So, altho I think it might be worth it to try and talk to the kid (since it is clear the parents are morons), it is not practical to do so in our litigious society. So, the choice you are left with is making it clear to him, his parents and everyone around, that noone may trespass. Period. Then enforce it. This is exactly why I have always hesitated to board at places surrounded by housing developments.....which there are a few of in MD. And the bigger the houses, the brattier the kids, IMO. Spoiled brats.

I really like Foxhunters solution tho! I also would not be quick enough to think of that and do it......but would love to see the little lovely flat on his a$$ on the ground wondering what happened!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'd have a BIG talk with the parents telling them that next time one of their family crosses the boundaries of my private property I'll call police.


----------



## Miloismyboy (Aug 18, 2009)

First thing I thought was that if the boy is acting this way blatantly in front of you, what's he doing when you aren't home? Does he frequently roam your property uninvited? Does he enter your pasture when no one is around? I would definitely be posting "No Trespassing" signs all over the place and having a LOONNGG talk with the parents, then a lawyer.


----------



## Rancher6 (May 9, 2012)

X2 about telling his folks the kid's no longer allowed on your property; if your property isn't fenced, fence it, and post no trespassing signs. Then Johnny Law's got your back when Satan's child comes a callin.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Word of warning OP, not sure how old your very patient sounding horse is, but horses remember that. When my good friend use to still own my two QH, she kept them in their stalls as she was showing quite a lot and didn't want their coat to bleach out in the TX sun during the day. 

Since she worked and the barn owner worked, there were kids who lived around and on the property. They were going in to harass the horses, poke them with sticks, throw rocks at them, and be general little PITA's to the horses. My gelding Terry, who is now 20, still hates kids and he lets me know in no uncertain terms that he does not like them. The only time he will tolerate him is if I am with him and have his head. If they walk through the pasture he will go the other way, if he is in his stall I have seen him snake his head over the door, pin his ears, flip his head up and down and if they are close, go to nip them. I DO NOT tolerate this behavior, I have 2 grand daughters who love horses, so he does get disciplined and is a lot better with my grand daughters.


----------



## Daisy25 (May 29, 2011)

OK - everybody calm down. 

First - There's no need to fantasize about doing nasty things to a child.

Second - In my experience, ADHD is often a first diagnosis for kids who have underlying issues. It may, or may not be caused by parenting - it may be a developmental delay, an inherited disorder, or any number of other things. So it *might* be ADHD - it *might* be something else.....but regardless, it's not really your business. 

Third - Anything that happens on your property is ABSOLUTELY your business. And anyone trespassing and mistreating your animals is ABSOLUTELY your business.

You need to make clear to the parents straightaway that their child is NOT permitted on your property ever again. End of story.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Daisy25 said:


> OK - everybody calm down.
> 
> First - There's no need to fantasize about doing nasty things to a child.
> 
> ...


The last line is really all you needed to say. Whether or not "everyone" needs to "calm down" is really not your business. Not to sound rude, but seriously. You are not a mod, and I didn't need to "calm down" until you found it your business to tell me so. 

This is a forum. That means we can discuss things. I seriously doubt anyone here is stupid enough to actually DO anything to the kid, as tempting as it sounds. I think you need to give us a little credit. Thanks.


----------



## Daisy25 (May 29, 2011)

franknbeans said:


> The last line is really all you needed to say. Whether or not "everyone" needs to "calm down" is really not your business. Not to sound rude, but seriously. You are not a mod, and I didn't need to "calm down" until you found it your business to tell me so.
> 
> This is a forum. That means we can discuss things. I seriously doubt anyone here is stupid enough to actually DO anything to the kid, as tempting as it sounds. I think you need to give us a little credit. Thanks.


Sorry....didn't mean to be rude...

I was just really surprised to read suggestions about hurting a child. Whether in jest or no - this is a public forum....and there ARE a few crazies out there. You never know who is reading...

I apologize if I offended anyone.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

THanks. IMO the "crazies" will do scarey stuff whether we "tell" them to or not. Most do not need an excuse.


----------



## Daisy25 (May 29, 2011)

franknbeans said:


> THanks. IMO the "crazies" will do scarey stuff whether we "tell" them to or not. Most do not need an excuse.


Agreed!


----------



## Bellasmom (Jun 22, 2011)

How about a few strands of electric fence between your properties? Pretty inexpensive & I probably wouldn't even bother mentioning it to the neighbors, the kid will figure it out quickly enough


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

I think you need to talk to the parents explain the safety risks to all involved. Explain the kids are no Longer welcome without your and parental supervision. Then covertly put up a STRONG electric fence! 

I'd prefer if they're not going to listen they get a zap then actually get hurt.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

If that were my child, he'd get a whooping in a heart beat. I don't care about all the parents saying, "Oh, he doesn't need a spanking, he's my baby and I love him and he could never do anything wrong!" Seriously, some parents these days need to learn how to discipline their children. If he wants to beat on a horse, fine. But there's no doubt he'll know how the horse feels when I find out what he did.

Fence off your property, and put up private property signs. If the child gets hurt by a fed up horse, it's not your liability.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Building a fence, putting up signs...might help, but I will emphasize, since it is a kid - the laws are designed to allow them to terrorize people unless they take action up front - and do it with a document trail of some sort....letter, police report, what not. I knew a man that was sued after kids went on _his_ property, into a fenced area that had no trespass signs and then went upto a corraled horse and were injured by the horse (severely bit)....the law decided horses "attract" kids. See what I mean? I suppose if he had hired someone to locate and alert every parent in the area that their kid might get injured if they were negligent and allowed their kid to wonder around, cross onto his fenced property and pick that particular horse to pet or harass, whatever their fancy, he'd of been okay, who knows.

It is not to late to file a police report, mail a certified letter to the parents, or hire a lawyer....or something that establishes a document trail.


----------



## Daisy25 (May 29, 2011)

Missy May said:


> Building a fence, putting up signs...might help, but I will emphasize, since it is a kid - the laws are designed to allow them to terrorize people unless they take action up front - and do it with a document trail of some sort....letter, police report, what not. I knew a man that was sued after kids went on _his_ property, into a fenced area that had no trespass signs and then went upto a corraled horse and were injured by the horse (severely bit)....the law decided horses "attract" kids. See what I mean? I suppose if he had hired someone to locate and alert every parent in the area that their kid might get injured if they were negligent and allowed their kid to wonder around, cross onto his fenced property and pick that particular horse to pet or harass, whatever their fancy, he'd of been okay, who knows.
> 
> It is not to late to file a police report, mail a certified letter to the parents, or hire a lawyer....or something that establishes a document trail.


This is very good advice.

Sadly, I know of a similar situation in which my friend had to have her beautiful dog put down after a child came into the fenced yard, walked past the "Beware of Dog" signs and climbed into the dog's kennel in order to "play with it". The child got hurt (duh!) and the dog had to go. My friend was devastated...but there was nothing she could do.


----------



## PoohLP (Jan 15, 2009)

If these people have a horse and both kids - including a toddler - came up independently to hit your horse for no reason, it is probable that the kids learned that it is ok to wail on horses from somewhere. Might also be a case of animal abuse, which might explain the lack of strong reaction from the parents.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I would see what is wrong at home


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

This thread has me splitting my sides--ROFL!!
Seriously, though, I agree with get a big dog. BUT, the big dog will need to start as a puppy, and this kid might seriously hurt him/her hitting.
So...get the big dog puppy--NOTHING cuter than puppies, and a black/mostly black GS mix will scare most people 1/2 to death without even barking. (My GS/Collie cross at about 100 lbs, scared everyone who didn't know her, even though she was a lover.)
In the meantime, teach your horse to tolerate 2 minutes straight of YOUR screaming, and throwing your arms around. The NEXT TIME this spoiled, rotten kid comes onto your property, yell, scream, flail your arms and chase him. Do it every time he comes NEAR your property. Let him think you are crazy and dangerous. Later on your grown up dog can bark at him for you.
Oh, and Mudpie, you haven't taught in a public school, or you would know that all children start off as self-absorbed, screaming monsters. They must be trained to self constraint.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Daisy25 said:


> This is very good advice.
> 
> Sadly, I know of a similar situation in which my friend had to have her beautiful dog put down after a child came into the fenced yard, walked past the "Beware of Dog" signs and climbed into the dog's kennel in order to "play with it". The child got hurt (duh!) and the dog had to go. My friend was devastated...but there was nothing she could do.


Wow, that is horrid, trully horrid! Its just further proof that the judicial system is entirely broken - and that the value of life is quickly approaching zero. I have hopes that facebook and like tech will help eliminate this sort of abuse of the judicial system....I would make the parent, the kid and lawyer - famous. If they beleive the varasity of their "complaint" is that solid, they shouldn't mind having public records go global.


----------



## ggriffin924 (Feb 13, 2012)

Post your property and make sure you have your signage up,,, the one where it says by coming onto this property you assume the risk of a horse injuring or killing you. I think all horse owners should have this, even if not in this situation. Sad but we as horse owners have to protect ourselves legally from those who don't have a clue as to what a 1200 pound animal can do to a human. Especially an ignorant one, who would beat on one.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Missy May said:


> Building a fence, putting up signs...might help, but I will emphasize, since it is a kid - the laws are designed to allow them to terrorize people unless they take action up front - and do it with a document trail of some sort....letter, police report, what not. I knew a man that was sued after kids went on _his_ property, into a fenced area that had no trespass signs and then went upto a corraled horse and were injured by the horse (severely bit)....the law decided horses "attract" kids. See what I mean? I suppose if he had hired someone to locate and alert every parent in the area that their kid might get injured if they were negligent and allowed their kid to wonder around, cross onto his fenced property and pick that particular horse to pet or harass, whatever their fancy, he'd of been okay, who knows.


That's exactly my fear about such situation. It happens on _*your *_property still _*you *_get sued. :-x

All you can do is report, report, report, to have it documented, so you could go to lawyer/court/wherever.


----------



## ggriffin924 (Feb 13, 2012)

kitten_Val said:


> That's exactly my fear about such situation. It happens on _*your *_property still _*you *_get sued. :-x
> 
> All you can do is report, report, report, to have it documented, so you could go to lawyer/court/wherever.


I'd make every effort to make sure to report his butt when he came on my property. Make the right thing easy and the wrong thing a pain in the *** for his parents.

You hit my horse once, your no longer welcome to set foot on my land again, same goes for my dog, kick my dog your not coming onto my property again. I like the saying if my dog doesn't like you neither do I. LOL


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't think your dealing with the typical "spoiled brat". Children who are spoild don't go out and abuse animals. This probably runs deeper then ADHD, as well as ADHD making the situation worse. Your probably looking at a child who probably has 1) impluse control disorder 2) conduct disorder 3) he is probably being abused himself and many other reasons. Are these things an excuse? Some say yes, others say no. I've worked with many kids will a combination of the above issues and I will tell them and show them that the electric fence is on. What do they do... Touch it. Would a normal kid do it? Probably not. 

Either way like others said make sure you start a paper trail. Have a serious talk WITH the parents and the kid. Let them know what you saw and your future plans to handle it. Make sure you come off firm but not bitchy, you don't want any backlash from this kid. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

yeah property is fenced all the way around, think there's a sign of some sort on the gate, and that horse liability sign at one point dunno if it's still there.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Janna said:


> yeah property is fenced all the way around, think there's a sign of some sort on the gate, and that horse liability sign at one point dunno if it's still there.


Take photos...it will only take a few minutes, you probably will never need them - but if you do, you will have them - with a date stamp.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

we had a similar situation with the children in our rent house.
We would go out to the barn to find the kids messing with the horses, opening the gates, poking them with sticks etc. and once i even went out and found them in the pen wit our 2 1750lb heifers with their babies and our longhorn bull! 

it was a bit differant for us though because we had signs specifically stating that their was no unauthorized entry to the farm area and we had liability signs and an agreement on their rent contract so we basicalyl told them, hey if your kids dont stop your out. and the problem was fixed...

for this though all you can really do is keep going to the parents... any time you see the kid on your property grab him up, take him home and tell the parents...maybe eventually theyll forbid him from coming over. 
that is a better, and cheaper, although slower out come than just letting him run amok and putting up electric fence or whatnot...eventually if he keeps bothering your horse, eventually the horse may just get fed up and hurt him, or hurt him by accident if the kid is in the stall or in the field bugging the horse and the horse spooks...


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Interesting thread. This child is a monster of the future. One who will not stop at abusing animals. Almost all major murderers/criminals, have a history of abusing animals when young. It is extremely well documented.

As much as we would like to, bashing the kid, only usually puts the adult in a problem. Now my daughter would say, "Send the kid to live with my mother for a week - and all will be sorted out." I wish it were that easy.

Not the same these days unfortunately. Gone are the days when anyone in the village, could box the ears of a kid and then send him home, where he'd get a visit to the shed with his father. Personally, I think laws have made it difficult to raise kids these days.

So the OP needs to get cameras on the property. Document everything. When _anything_ is seen, the parents get a visit and told it is going to be shown to local police and child protective services, since it is obvious they cannot control their child. Make sure that you also follow through with your threats. The kid will only get worse, so the police and CPS need to know.

If he hits your horse, then he hits and abuses animals they also have. Make sure the local animal authorities also know. Keep videos. Keep pics and notes and dates.

I'm sorry this is happening to you. Nothing worse than horrible neighbours.

Keep us posted.

Lizzie


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Another thing I'm curious about is if he knows better. Is he hitting the horse maliciously? Or is he hitting the horse because he saw it on TV? Or wants to see him run? Or maybe he has seen someone else do it? Maybe it sounds silly but I see adults shake the reins to ask a horse to walk. Obviously they are only doing what they have seen and don't know any about horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

Well we are friends with his momma and baby sit him occasionally. We have permission to discipline him if it's needed but him not being my kid &&.the fact that his mom was here on the property at the time I didn't do anything but tell her, if it were my kid hitting _ any_ animal I woulda left welts on his *** with a belt and he wouldn't be leaving his room for a week -school is out for summer here- 

Pretty sure I should never have kids but that is how I was done when I did something bad enough and I _ never_ even thought of doing it again lol


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

Lol there are some aggressive people on the forum tonight. Maybe you should have just said don't do that, this is the way you act with a horse, would you like to pet him? A lot of kids have no idea about animals anymore because they don't get exposed to them enough. Who knows after that his mom might have been annoyed with you for turning her kid on to horses. ;-) Just my opinion.


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

SlideStop said:


> Another thing I'm curious about is if he knows better. Is he hitting the horse maliciously? Or is he hitting the horse because he saw it on TV? Or wants to see him run? Or maybe he has seen someone else do it? Maybe it sounds silly but I see adults shake the reins to ask a horse to walk. Obviously they are only doing what they have seen and don't know any about horses.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He knows better. He knows he's allowed to pet the animals here and the horses too if given permission and is always told not to go around one unless he's got and 'ok' from and adult and reminded that they are dangerous just like the other kids around here. 

Only my niece learned her lesson by getting run over by a foal. Rofl., :wink::wink: 
She didn't get hurt but it scared her lol


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Well, you cannot go whooping on someone elses child or you will get your own *** in trouble. The neighbor should be informed that from this day to forever you are banned from my yard. Never enter again. Did anyone explain to this brat how mean and awful that is to do ? Did the child state Why he hit the horse? I would seriously ban the neighbors from my property.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Janna said:


> Well we are friends with his momma and baby sit him occasionally. We have permission to discipline him if it's needed but him not being my kid &&.the fact that his mom was here on the property at the time I didn't do anything but tell her, if it were my kid hitting _any_ animal I woulda left welts on his *** with a belt and he wouldn't be leaving his room for a week -school is out for summer here-
> 
> *Pretty sure I should never have kids *but that is how I was done when I did something bad enough and I _never_ even thought of doing it again lol


Oh, pooey! I have children, I have never had to spank a single one - they have won "Character Counts" awards, are straight A students, members of the NHS, volunteer at the animal sanctuary, etc.,. People that do not tolerate animal abuse or ill-mannered children _should_ be parents!!!


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

Lol it's just in my personality, I don't tolerate BS. My sisters kids are always.tattling, crying, throwing fits, arguing with her. I treat everything like a horse lol, expected to do what I say without arguing and if they do they get corrected, and bad behavior totally not tolerated. 


If those were my kids they'd be on their toes and 'when I say jump they jump' no questions asked


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Janna said:


> Well *we are friends with his momma and baby sit him occasionally. * We have permission to discipline him if it's needed but him not being my kid &&.the fact that his mom was here on the property at the time I didn't do anything but tell her, if it were my kid hitting _ any_ animal I woulda left welts on his *** with a belt and he wouldn't be leaving his room for a week -school is out for summer here-
> 
> Pretty sure I should never have kids but that is how I was done when I did something bad enough and I _ never_ even thought of doing it again lol


OK-so now ALL this way into this thread you now tell us you are friends with this devil childs mom? :shock: And you babysit him? :? Hmm. Well, I would be rethinking a "friend" who allowed their child to hit my animal. In fact, she most likely would be REAL clear that we were no longer friends. If you babysit this kid you most likely know him better than most average neighbors, and I would think would have more insight than you are giving. How does he treat his own animals? So are you a minor? That may be why the

I can tell you that when I am angry with a brat, like I would be with this one-he would be taken by the upper arm-the tips of my fingers dug into his muscle like teachers used to do when I was in school. No mark no foul. He says it hurts and runs crying to mommy-oh well. As long as you don't have dagger nails, it will not show. Plus, you are already on the way to mommy anyway, so you are making it easy for him, which makes it look even more like you are not the bad guy. I have also been known to have "private" convos with folks who really pi$$ me off......my word against theirs. Something like I do to my horses when they misbehave. Make them think they will die for about 3 seconds. I can ride my broom pretty well, and don't have to make a mark to make an impression. It is all in the look.:wink:


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

Doh... I thought I said it farther back ?


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

Like I said farther back they have horses, they are at my house though. they only have 2 other animals that he never messes with.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

The fact that you board their horses changes the situation tremendously. You now have to allow them on your property. Good luck with that. 

I would change my boarding agreement to an all adult barn, and ask her to leave. Like I said-I would not call that a friend, nor would I allow that behavior around my horses. Period.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Have I ever mentioned my utter intolerance for brats? :evil:

Doesn't matter who's property we're on or who's kid it is. If some brat started harassing one of my animals, I'd whip him six ways from Sunday. Then I'd rip the parents a new one. There's no excuse for that.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

Janna said:


> Spoiled.
> Has adhd. Apparently that's a good enough reason not to whoop his ***.


 I know and ADHD kid. yes his unruly and listens horribly but he does NOT randomly hit things, people or animals. At camp there have been campers with ADD and ADHD none of them ever hit our horses, their counsers, other staff or campers unless provoked and even then it's very rare.


----------



## mtngrl7500 (May 29, 2011)

There was a small stable that I boarded at once. It was in the middle of the city in a residential neighborhood and it was at the end of a dead end street. Houses lined the street all the way to the property line of the stable. The house that was adjacent to the stable was two story and had a sort of porch on the back, just big enough to kind of stand on. Anyway...The stable property had about 10 full acres and there were two small turnouts attached to stalls. One day while another boarder and I were there, she decides to put her horse in the large pasture. She turns him out, and he starts bucking, but not happy bucking. It's like something is bothering him. She gets him and puts him into one of the smaller turnouts, thinking flies must be bad or something. A little time goes by, he starts again with the bucking. She checks him, nothing wrong, so we both kinda sit back to watch him. It's then that we hear this faint cracking noise, then he bucks. Two TEENAGERS were on that upper level porch shooting him with a BB gun. She immediately went to the house, but of course their parents aren't home, and they won't answer the door. She yelled at them from the ground, but that amounted to nothing. A few days later, they were shooting him again. This time, she found out where the mother worked and went to her, the mother just kind of blew it off and basically said there was no way her son did that. 

I say all that, because this is what she did and it was very effective. The horse's owner skipped work one afternoon, she hid her car so that the kids would not see it, and she waited for them to come home from school. As soon as they came home, but were still on the sidewalk, she walked up and confronted them. She didn't act like a crazy person, she just very firmly told them that she was aware of what they were doing, that it would NOT happen again, that if it did happen again she would call the police. She had actually already called the police so they started just showing up randomly at the barn after that. None of the horses ever got shot at again.

So, with him being younger, that would be my advise. I'm not saying have the police out or even threaten with them, but put some fear in him. He's 9, get eye level with him and tell him sternly that it will NOT be tolerated. You do NOT treat animals like this. You may treat other animals like this, but you will NOT treat mine like this. Make a repercussion (and stick to it). After the stern talk, stand up and explain to him why it is not acceptable (for starters, he could be seriously injured).


----------



## TankPony (Nov 20, 2011)

You board their horse? I assume they have some kind of contract with you?
If not, I'd draft one saying that they are responsible for their child (and any other minor) on the property and must accompany them at all times. I'd post an equine law sign within eyeball distance from their house, so it's obvious they can't miss it. 
I'd also tell them that if they breach the contract (meaning that the kid steps one toe onto your property unsupervised), their horses won't be welcome on the property anymore. Back it up with the cops if needed.

If you are the only one who works on your property (and you're there most of the time), I'd electrify all the fences and lock the gaits with combo locks.

As much as this kid sounds awful, him getting killed or hurt would only land you in hot water, legally or otherwise.


----------



## WIRider (Jul 26, 2012)

Many horses would have reacted much worse than yours did. The kid is lucky he didn't end up with anything broken. 

Maybe offer to let him work off some steam shoveling manure in your barn if he's got so much pent up energy. Kept me out of trouble when I was a kid. Then again, if my dad ever saw me run up and hit a horse, I wouldn't be able to sit for a day or two, and I'd clean the whole barn myself.


----------



## vthorse (Apr 25, 2012)

Ugh I want to get my whip and beat kid in the face with it.[/QUOTE]


That's sad that you said that.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

your biggest bet in scaring the kid is to scare the parents, put up the fence and sign, sure. tell the parents, you WILL take action if you catch the kid hitting your horse, frankly had i been standing there and someone hit my horse they would be whopped with the lead, let the parents know this will happen. to stop the immediate danger. and then let the parents know that you WILL involve the police to stop future danger,

as of most place, trespassing on to property gives you the right to shoot. NO i would no shoot a child. but popping them in the *** with a lead rope certainly wont harm one and isn't going to kill them. i personally don't put up with B.S. i may be 19. but i hate all this "don't hurt my child petty bull crap" teach your child proper manners or i will treat your child like i would have been treated when i was younger. thats just my 0.02


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeah. Its pretty bad when a kid is so bad nobody including his family wants him 
seriously needs his *** kicked. He will be Locked up by the time he hits his teens, no doubt.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Lilkitty90- haha im with you i cannot stand how people baby their children and then wonder why they are little monsters. I baby sit 6 different kids and all 3 of the moms i admire the kids are respectful and even the 1 yr olds listen better then some teens i know haha im 17 and if that kid hit my horse he'd be popped right back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

Janna said:


> Yeah. Its pretty bad when a kid is so bad nobody including his family wants him
> seriously needs his *** kicked.


Wow. Nice.

I think this situation is pretty sad. I don't believe people are necessarily born bad - our experiences shape us a great deal. I wonder what is going on in this kid's life to make him act out in such a terrible way. You say he's just spoiled, but you really only see one side of the coin, don't you? I do believe in "spare the rod and spoil the child", but we have no idea what his home life is REALLY like. I am by no means excusing his behavior - animal abuse makes me sick, and I really don't like children anyway - but I think there is something deeper at work here.

At any rate, if you're not willing to tell them to take their horses elsewhere, cut ties with the mother, and post liability signs, then you've really made your bed, haven't you?


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Honestly i see no excuse for animal abuse. i dont care if this kid has family/home issues going on...if he hits my horses his toosh is gonna be friends with my rope. 
i will not tolerate any abuse or rough handling of my animals. whether its an adult or a child. theyll both get a chewin out and if it happens again id be kicking them off my place.

if i were you id spell it out for them real clear. either get control of the kid, or the next time he raises his hand to even think about hitting a horse theyre out.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

What a nasty brat! Wanna borrow Brock? He hates even nice, quiet kids, tries to bite their heads off and trample them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

If a kid ran up and hit my horse, I wouldn't run him off. I'd grab his arm, jerk him close so his face is close to mine, and threw my teeth, "Hit my horse again, and you'll get it three times as bad."

A lesson in karma. One that every child, with home issues or not, must understand. I have life issues. Think anyone would spared me for such bull****? LOLNOPE.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Stoddard said:


> If a kid ran up and hit my horse, I wouldn't run him off. I'd grab his arm, jerk him close so his face is close to mine, and threw my teeth, "Hit my horse again, and you'll get it three times as bad."
> 
> A lesson in karma. One that every child, with home issues or not, must understand. I have life issues. Think anyone would spared me for such bull****? LOLNOPE.


This made me smile......brought back a few memories of me doing things similar a few times in the past......but "Who? Me? I would NEVER say/do that?" "Especially to your darling little Johnny"........hahahahaha......

Everyone has "issues". Deal. My hubby has Adhd-and he somehow grew to be an adult......and a well behaved one too. Even has a job! Imagine that! It is not like he has some disorder where he really cannot control his actions. Oh-and he got his A$$ whooped as a kid-you betcha!:wink:


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm not saying his home life EXCUSES his behavior. Just that it may be a reason for it. People, I find, are rarely just horrible for absolutely no reason. 
Regardless, beating him or buying an attack dog will accomplish nothing if the OP fails to cut ties with these people.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

I would let this family know that when people of all ages are at your facility, they must follow your rules. You are the queen! I was a school principal and parents disagreed with my rules all the time, but as long as they are on my campus attending the school, they must follow the rules and accept the consequences. Be clear, firm, and impose consequences that are as natural as possible. Make a mess? Clean up duty. Cause destruction or harm? Must pay restitution. 

In this case Janna, talk to parents and explain that if this child comes again, he must make restitution by cleaning this horses area for as long as you decide is necessary. If they can't live with that then the kid can't come over. See how he responds and adjust your consequences appropriately. Use this opportunity to teach a human proper behavior, parents and kids. 

Whenever kids come on my property, this is what I tell the parents. If they don't like it, they stop coming.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

Horses aren't here now. That part taken care of


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

Did u tell them to get them off the property?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

You march the child back and tell the parents to keep on an eye their kid and in their OWN yard, or you will call child protective services. That should do the trick and if it doesn't, phone CPS!


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh that is very good, Waresbear! They could be sited for failure to supervise
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

wow, if someone went up and hit my horse, it would freak them out. id have to work with them to gain trust back, my horse is very wary about himself. that would downright make me mad. I would hop in my truck and chase the kid til his legs gave out. everytime he thought about coming on the propery i would just start my truck hehe


----------



## HarleyD (Feb 12, 2012)

As a parent of a 10 year old little boy let me tell you... I would beat him half to death if he EVER did something like that. Mason knows how to behave around horses and people for that matter. It is such a shame that parents these days never grew up themselves and are trying to raise kids.

You can borrow Merle my mule to deal with this kid. He is not really fond of kids in the first place and wont put up with any B.S.. He knows he has back legs and knows how to use them. If ya know what I mean... I agree with Wares about CPS and the others with the no trespassing signs. That would at least give you some different options for dealing with them and would give you some back up if you needed it. Good Luck. You are a better person than me for not beating him.


----------



## CMC (Jul 20, 2012)

That sounds bizarre. He may have been given a "dare" by friends or some such thing, or may have some emotional disorder.


----------

